# Skills reseten in d2



## Geige (6. Juli 2008)

Hi leute,
ich hab mal ne frage kann man eigentlich seine skillpunkte wieder 
reseten nachdem man sie verteilt hat?
Ich kann mich da an nix mehr erinnern deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen =D

mfg geige


----------



## Masterlock (6. Juli 2008)

Ne, kann man nicht machen.


----------



## Geige (6. Juli 2008)

schade naja muss man sichs halt vorher überlegen =S


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> schade naja muss man sichs halt vorher überlegen =S



eben, und das schlimme ist, man merkt erst in den wirklich hohen schwierigkeitsgraden das man sich verskillt hat, vorher fällt das noch nicht so arg ins gewicht, das ist wohl der hauptgrund warum viele mehrere Charaktere bei D2 gepspielt haben.


----------



## Geige (6. Juli 2008)

gibts vl ne seite wo man sich die "traumskillungen" anschauen kann?


----------



## Numara (6. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> gibts vl ne seite wo man sich die "traumskillungen" anschauen kann?



Hast eine PN


----------



## HMC-Pretender (6. Juli 2008)

Einzelspielerchars kannst du auch mit Hilfe von Zusatzprogrammen verändern (einfach mal nach "Diablo 2" und "Trainer" googlen). Charaktere die füs geschlossene Battlenet erstellt wurden kannst du nicht verändern oder falls doch kanns zum Bann führen.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

zum glück kann man nicht "umskillen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich hoff das es bei D3 auch nicht geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

@HMC-Pretender

andere würden sowas Cheaten nennen, und auch gleich gerechtfertigt strafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wer seinen Char verplant hats nicht anders verdient als neu anzufangen und es nochmal zu versuchen.

Ich hatte es verdient, ungefähr 10-15 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und mitlerweile hasse ich Kurast wie die Pest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

wieso ^^  kurast  schnell n TP zum hohen rat ... killen   und das nächste is n TP zu mephi ^^   
am lästigsten war der 2er act O_o  da musste man wirklich einige qest sauber durchmachen um weiterzukommen 
( auser man erwischte ne gruppe die grad dabei war den stab rein zu stecken und den endboss zu killen ^^    bekahm man dann in der stadt wartetnd auch nagerechnet ;D )


----------



## Geige (6. Juli 2008)

danke für die pn =)

oh ja der 3. akt stinkt =S


----------



## etchco (6. Juli 2008)

Leute ... das war Akt 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Akt 3 is doch Mephi ... MAN MAN MAN


----------



## G3n3sis (6. Juli 2008)

die meinten wohl net den stab sondern die geißel wo man die kugel zerstören musste, des wurde ja mit nem patch eingeführt das man das ja machen musste, hat das "ziehen" ganz schön behindert


----------



## Pandur87 (6. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr gegen kurast, wenn man closed b.net gespielt hat ging das doch immer ruck zuck durch.

ich weiß noch, dass ich mir an zwei tagen ne sorc auf lvl 80 gezockt hab und dann verskillt hab, weil ich nicht wusste, was die beste skillung ist mit den synergien und so.

ich mein auf diablo2.de waren skillungs guides, musste nur darauf achten, dass die aktuell sind, sonst kannste dir auch direkt wieder nen neuen char machen ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

attake schrieb:


> wieso ^^  kurast  schnell n TP zum hohen rat ... killen   und das nächste is n TP zu mephi ^^
> am lästigsten war der 2er act O_o  da musste man wirklich einige qest sauber durchmachen um weiterzukommen
> ( auser man erwischte ne gruppe die grad dabei war den stab rein zu stecken und den endboss zu killen ^^    bekahm man dann in der stadt wartetnd auch nagerechnet ;D )



ich meine den Singelplayer, als ich Diablo 2 gespielt hab hatte ich zu der zeit noch kein Internet, also heist das für mich Auge besorgen, Gehirn besorgen, Herz besorgen, Flegel vom Rat besorgen, nebenquests für Skillpunkte oder Extralvl machen, und dann runter zu Mephi, er selber bzw sein Palast war das Geilste in Akt 3. aber der rest davor *grauenvoll*




G3n3sis schrieb:


> die meinten wohl net den stab sondern die geißel wo man die kugel zerstören musste, des wurde ja mit nem patch eingeführt das man das ja machen musste, hat das "ziehen" ganz schön behindert



beides war nerfenaufreibend aber Kurast (3. Akt) hab ich mehr gehasst, lag wohl an den kleinen mänchen mit den großen Messern und der Musik, und der Stab in Akt 2 ging ja noch wenn man ihn endlich hatte konnte man noch die anderen Gräber plündern, gab immer gute Items (u.a. mein erster Goldener, leider wars ne Sense)


----------



## Geige (6. Juli 2008)

der 2. akt ist mein liebling =D
alles schön hell
ich hab denn dritten akt gehasst dieser scheiß dschungel^^
der erste ist von den quest her ganz nett der 4. von den charakteren
der 5.(an denn kann ich mich auser an baal eig ned mehr so gut erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

3. Akt habe ich aufgehört zu spielen - ich habe es gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (6. Juli 2008)

dann hast du aber was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexChico1308 (6. Juli 2008)

I love 1. Akt Kloster und 2. Akt Die Geheime Zuflucht

Hate:

3. Akt der gesamte Dschungel, 2. Akt die Wurmgruft


----------

